# MKV Jetta Overheats while sitting still



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

ok guys help me out...
I have a 2005.5 Jetta 2.5. Last week while sitting waiting to pick-up my gf from work i noticed the A/C started to blow warm air. I looked up and the car had began to overheat. I immediately blew the heater on blast and it cooled down. I then drove it home 20some miles A/c back on with no problems. I have since noticed that it now does it sporadically at red lights. But as soon as i blow the heater/or drive on the highway it stops overheating.

Today i decided to make my car do it and examine it. I drove home and let it run in my driveway for about 10 minutes when it started to overheat. The fan did not kick on. 

Please Help i am about to move from Alaska to Texas and would like my car to be working properly when i make this venture.

Additional Facts: 
I replaced the Water Pump and all the coolant 10,000 miles ago. 
Coolant level Good. No leaks.
All hoses good.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fans


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, ya fans...now what??


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

akskimaster said:


> Ok, ya fans...now what??


Fix them?

Check any fuses that coordinate with the fans and make sure that they are not disconnected anywhere. Worst case, replace them.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep, failing fan(s) are a common problem on that year. Don't go to the dealer for the repair, I've heard some sky high repair bills from people with this problem.


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah it's actually weird. At first the fan ran all the time and gave me a engine temp too low code in the winter time. Now its not running anymore. I checked the fuses. My Bentley says two fuses run the fan. One doesn't even have a fuse in it, which is weird since it ran before, and the other is good. Can anyone point me in the next direction.


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, so I took it too a local shop and they suggested "fans are turning on. its intermittent, replace the thermostat and the ECT on the engine." Replaced it less than 24 hours ago. Then drove 370 miles to the nearest VW dealership to get my coil recalls done. Car overheated everytime I stopped the whole way. VW says, "fans aren't turning on, power is getting to the control module, power is getting to the fans but the fans aret kcking on, probably replace the fans." but they aren't in stock. Should I leave this thing here and fly back home? Or take it back home and have someone there do them?


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you really want to drive it back home, you'd better drive all freeway and be ready to pull over to allow your car to cool if you get stuck in traffic. Also, keep that heater blowing full-blast if you do need to sit at a light. If you can get the fans, they aren't all that hard to replace, from what I can see. I've never done the job, but it looks fairly straight-forward. You be the judge, the 'tex can't really tell you whether or not you should try driving it. 

Overheating obviously isn't good for your car, but if you can make it back with a constant speed of above 35mph without AC, you'll probably fare well. Your fans don't kick on unless you're not using ambient temperature and weather to keep the engine cool. Basically, if you have enough wind going through the radiator, your car's temperature will be stable, and the fans won't even kick on.

Good luck.


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

Makes me feel a little better I suppose. But yeah constant speed shouldn't be a problem. It's 65 the whole way home, plus winter is setting in here in Alaska so it's about 30°


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

well i went almost three weeks without fans good thing the temp was below 15 the whole time here. but the fans were the issue...


----------

